# Baldwin/Manistee state forest Grouse????



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

I would like to plan a trip up Manistee to hunt grouse. I will be coming from the land of no birds Ohio. How is the grouse hunting in that area? Any areas better than others? Any info would greatly appreciated..


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I live in the very area you are talking about. Birds, this year in general, are on the upswing. You can find grouse about anywhere north of US10. 

Now, your questions were a little confusing, and while I am reluctant to give you my best spots, (I hardly know you)  I would love to see tourist dollars in Michigan. 

What is your experience grouse hunting? If you haven't hunted much, it can be disappointing, because you still have to have an idea on where they will be. Habit plays a big part of it, and I still have days were I go into cover and remark, "Where in the hell did they go?" There was 10 birds in here yesterday...or go into a cover that has produced no birds in the past, and there they are. 

That is the appeal of grouse hunting. Come on up and bring money.:lol:


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Draw a line from Muskegon to Saginaw and you're likely to find grouse north of it. 

I often hear that the trick is learning to identify habitat. I've found that the "trick" isn't that simple, but involves learning to predict what kind habitat they'll likely occupy based on time of day, time of year, weather, moon phases, tide patterns, and the stock market in India. I've taken guys to my "go-to" grouse spots and been unable to produce a point. I've also walked through areas of cover thinking "yeah right..." and watched 6 or 7 birds blast out under my feet.

So to me, the "trick" is learning to enjoy the process. Learn to identify food sources and other sign (tracks in the sand, spent shotgun shells). Enjoy walking in the woods with your dog, and enjoy identifying flora and fauna OTHER than what you can shoot at. Enjoy scouting new territory. And always keep your gun ready! I've been "scouting" the same county for about five years make it a point to always try a new spot to hunt... and usually find birds there!

Hope that helps... but I'm pretty sure it doesn't! :lol:

KW


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Birdhuntr1 told me he picked a spot based on the number of shot patterns on the trees! :lol:


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

I would be happy seeing a bird or 2 an hour.


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

collinedward said:


> I would be happy seeing a bird or 2 an hour.



So would everyone that hunts grouse.


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for so much info guys. I am kidding!!!!!!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

collinedward said:


> Thanks for so much info guys. I am kidding!!!!!!


_Kidding, kidding, just kidding._

First post, didnt even bother to fill out a profile or introduce yourself to the forum. Classy, very classy. :help:

What did you expect, an engraved invitation on linen stationery?


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

I did fill out my profile.I wasn't asking for anyones honey hole, just a general idea of hunting in that area. Just figured it would be nice to have some info before I come up.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok, general info it is. You've picked an area to hunt that is home to both woodcock and grouse. It's tough this year for everyone, good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## zapper (Sep 23, 2005)

you guys should be proud treating somebody from out of state that way no wonder every body is leaving michigan


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

It's more about respecting the finite resource(grouse) than disrespecting the inquiry. This being the world wide web, mentioning specific locations, boundaries, etc. has the potential to bring way more hunting pressure than the resource can bear, IMHO. We recently had some individuals posting specific road names, directions, even maps to an area already pounded pretty hard. Over 1500 page views tells me it got pounded even harder. I'll see this weekend, hope i'm wrong...but the potential for tremendous hunting pressure is there....

Scott B.


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

Again I never once asked for a specific place, just a general idea on what areas are good and how hunting was in Manistee.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

If you can find anyone willing to tell you a spot to find grouse narrower than a county, start selling tickets. The OP stated he will be in a certain area, that area holds the birds he seeks. Look for the right kind of habitat(if you ask what kind, beat yourself with a tack hammer), park your vehicle and explore. 

I highly doubt if I asked the OP where I can find wild quail near Cincinnati, that I would get a much more detailed answer than the one's recieved here. 

But if you insist, I'll gladly give you GPS coordinates at, oh let's say, $500 each. That should cover the cost of my fuel and time looking for new spots because you've gone and told everyone and their brother about YOUR hot spot.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

zapper said:


> you guys should be proud treating somebody from out of state that way no wonder every body is leaving michigan


Perfect.....more room in the woods and more grouse for us that stay. On top of that it will help boost those out of state tourism dollars when they return. All kidding aside there is no easy road in grouse hunting just truck miles, boot leather and the smell of spent gun powder. 
Ric
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> If you can find anyone willing to tell you a spot to find grouse narrower than a county, start selling tickets. The OP stated he will be in a certain area, that area holds the birds he seeks. Look for the right kind of habitat(if you ask what kind, beat yourself with a tack hammer), park your vehicle and explore.
> 
> I highly doubt if I asked the OP where I can find wild quail near Cincinnati, that I would get a much more detailed answer than the one's recieved here.
> 
> But if you insist, I'll gladly give you GPS coordinates at, oh let's say, $500 each. That should cover the cost of my fuel and time looking for new spots because you've gone and told everyone and their brother about YOUR hot spot.


Again I nevered asked for GPS coordinates. If you asked me how quail hunting was around Cincy which is about the same size Manistee State forest I would give you general N,S,E,W and would tell if it was good or not.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Add to all that, even the title to this thread is bogus ie. where is this 

"Baldwin/Manistee state forest" he asked about?? :idea:

*IF* the op had even done the slightest bit of homework before showing up here , my reply would have been different and, I'm sure, others would have been as well.

And BTW, he _did not_ fill out that profile before he posted this thread. I checked.

NB


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry I added a picture to my profile today the rest was there.Why would that matter anyways?How or why is it bogus?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Duece22 said:


> All kidding aside there is no easy road in grouse hunting just truck miles, boot leather and the smell of spent gun powder.
> Ric
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well said Ric; and another thing--you can find hotspots in nearly every county in Northern Michigan including the area you're asking about. Finding those spots might not be easy, but with a little effort, you'll do fine. 
Getting more specific information is going to be tough, because the hotspots are generally kind of small, and it's taken the finders of those hotspots a lot $$ and time to find them. Heck, I'm born and raised in Michigan, know a lot of grouse hunters and still can't squeeze or bribe any info out of them.


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

Again I never asked for hot spots or gps locations.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I answered you in both of my posts. If you aren't satisfied with that, find yourself an Indian guide. 

You've decided to hunt in the Manistee area, grouse and woodcock live in that area. How narrow do you want someone to direct you? Township, section, nearest crossroads, number of paces from a parking area?


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

You keep bringing up hot spots an I never said one thing about that. A general north ,south ,east or west would be nice. But that must be too specific.


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

FWIW. I have hotspots N,S,E, & W of Baldwin......and Cadillac....and kalkaska......and grayling.......and Gaylord.....etc. 


There are birds exactly where they should be.....all over the woods. Good luck.

Seriously, if you go to Baldwin, generally speaking, you are in a good spot. They have lodging, food, and lots of public land in every direction. Enjoy your hunting.


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you Dave.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm glad you found the help you needed. Looking at a map, and going by what you said that you would be staying in Manistee, common sense would dictate that since I TOLD you TWICE that the birds you seek are in that area, they would be either EAST OR SOUTH of downtown Manistee. That is just the way I've interpreted the map, if you decide to venture in the opposite directions, it will be harder to find upland birds.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

zapper said:


> you guys should be proud treating somebody from out of state that way no wonder every body is leaving michigan


 
It is obvious, based on your comment, that you havent done research to find your own grouse hunting spots, spent money on hotels and gas, walked the soles off of a pair of boots in one season.... OR you would know the value of a honey hole, a good area, etc etc etc.. 

I havent posted here in a while but read new threads everyday on this board. This time of year, It is not unusual to see a bunch of posts from out of staters who havent filled out their profile, have 25 posts or less, fishing for info on spots to hunt. It gets ridiculous. 

Now why in the heck do you think alot of these guys are reluctant to give up specific info? Even N, S, E, W directions? Rather than taking a shot at the guys on the board, why didnt you offer up any useful info?


----------



## collinedward (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you all that pm'ed me with good info.


----------

